# Sun night/Mon morning



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Well Flounda Assassin and myself just got in from a better night of gigging. We didnt loose the trolling motor this trip. We wound up with 4 flounder. It was a tuff night of gigging because of the fog/steam coming up off of the water. Made it very hard to see. I guess its because of the water temp being warmer than the air temp. Any way we covered a lot of ground to get the 4 we got. Im on vacation this week so plan on going a few more times..... Will for sure be on the water Friday around 3 am to fish the setting full moon. Will post a pic tomorrow before I clean the fish.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was out there too. I thought that might be y'all. I was over on the south side.We did alright. 










15 or 17, I counted twice, but I think I was delirious.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Well kiss my ass!!!!!!! The steam didnt seem to effect your vision at all.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i only see 4 in the bucket oke sure they are not just sitting on a bunch of ice??? oke

Well i was just happy to get out there and not have a bunch of problems like we did friday night.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats on the flounder email me later i can tell you were togo this week if your spots dont produce


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, I did notice the overall visibility being patchy. The first one we hit was 20 or more inches long. She'd probably go 4 and a half or so lbs. in the fall, but was only about 2 and a half after runnig back in from the gulf. I found a pair lying together in about two ft of water amidst some stumps. When I saw both of them at the same time, I think I held my breath till they were both in the boat. I don't think that is a 5 gal. bucket. It's a little shorter and fatter, maybe 4 gallon. My brother's buddy borrowed my fish cooler for some beer, so I just brought a grocery bag full of ice and a bucket. That's the bag of ice on the left. 

Do any of you guys ever make it over to the Angler over on Patricia? We ought to go throw some darts one evening(when the weather's bad of course).


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad everything worked out for you this time. 4is better than none but 15 or 17 is betteroke


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah i may not be able to keep up with fishfeeder but atleast i didnt lose my trolling motor this time!!! all and all it was a good night.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

:doh I know why you were having problems with the steam on the water, and I wasn't... because you have above water lights that are illuminating everything, and I have underwater lights illuminating the water. Plus, because I was poling, about a third of the flounderI gigged, I had gone by, but came back around on cause I saw a bed or something. If I was running any kind of propulsion, I probably wouldn't have taken a second look. :toast


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

You hit the nail on the head.... i love fishing with the above water lights but they do have some cons. How is the water clarity over your way with all this wind..... chocolate milk??????


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know. I'm afraid to even look. It can't be good.


----------

